# Messy bun/ponytail



## wvpumpkin (Apr 19, 2007)

How do you do a messy ponytail/bun?


----------



## YoursEvermore (Apr 20, 2007)

I usually pull my hair back with one hand, go like I'm going to pull the band all the way around to do a normal ponytail, but stop halfway, then twist and go back the other way (like normal). That way it leaves the ends of the ponytail out all funky, but it's still back. I imagine a bun would be done in a similar way. Or, instead of being tied back, just use tons of bobby pins to secure it in place and pull out various pieces. It's kinda weird to explain, but I hope that helped a bit.


----------



## daer0n (Apr 20, 2007)

This might help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f13...ht=classic+bun


----------



## wvpumpkin (Apr 20, 2007)

Yes it helped, Thanks

cool video. thanks, that looks eays enough


----------



## chantelle8686 (Apr 27, 2007)

after washing my hair etc i throw it up in the messy bun, and let it dry, after u take it out the next day it will be damp where the elastic was, just use a hair dryer to dry this, the just run ur fingers thru ur hair and put it up without smoothing anything over, usually workes for me, but i also have very thick hair.

hopee this was explained for u enuf


----------



## selene (Apr 29, 2007)

I do as YoursEvermore said: pull the "ponytail" through an elastic (or cloth elastic band seems to work well), but only pull the hair halfway through both times.


----------

